# To tape windows or not



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for most of the replies from all of you.

I want to make sure I'm clear.....since some keep referring to painting.

I am doing a wipe-on stain and 2 coats poly on the sashes.

I don't see how you can wipe on the stain without getting in on the glass:blink:
Plus....... I'm lightly sanding between coats which brings the glass in harms way.

Just getting ready for this week's project

Thanks


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I would put down 1in blue tape, or just mask the whole window. It should only take five minutes a window. How long will it take if you miss a drip and then scratch the window?.

But even though the tape is there cut in the work as best you can in order to prevent bleed through. Watch out for condensation as well - can definitley mess with window coatings in the winter.

3" purdy sash brush.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I would skip on the wipe on stain and go with penetrating, but then the splatter will require you to cover the glass anyhow, If there are alot of matching windows create a strong paper cover that you can reuse , still cutting in edges with a brush, that frog tape is nice at ten buck a friggin roll, for the retailer that is.


----------

